# One big single chamber -or- separate chambers for Three 10W6v2 Subs ?



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Am I making a mistake using one Big Chamber for my three 10W6v2's ? 

My Sub Box is a total of 2.34 Cubic Ft. 

I believe the JL 10W6v2's need .625 cubic per speaker, plus each speaker displacement of .068, correct? (.693 cubic needed per)

So that comes to 2.079 cubic feet needed for a Sub Box w/ three 10W6v2.

Since my box is measured 2.34 Cubic ft. , that leave .261 extra cubic feet. 

Should I worry about that extra .261 cubic feet in my Sub Box ?

****Anyway... one big single chamber -or- separate chambers for 3 subs, is my main question ?

Thanx for anytime you take to assist me, my fellow forum'r's !!!


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

I am wondering the same thing, but for my dual 12" IDMAX setup. Will be watching this thread.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Cool. 

I am assuming that air pressure is air pressure...in a sealed box, and a single chamber box should be fine, but I just want to make sure.

I hope someone 'chimes' in to help us.


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

From my minimal research so far I am leaning towards putting a divider in to separate my box into two chambers. We'll see what consensus is on here.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you got your box measurements, and have started cutting the wood?


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

I do have the measurements. Have not started cutting. Was going to post a question about cutting an angled box in here along with a drawing of the box side profile, but it won't let me post a picture until I reach 30 posts. Dang dang.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

...gotta earn your stripes, brotha ! 

Just keep reading threads and post. You'll get there soon enough.

Good Luck !


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

With a sealed enclosure a single chamber is fine, as long as it is braced well. Ported enclosures are iffy, because if something were to happen to one sub it would really throw off the tuning and potentially destroy the other, as well.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanx Beaver...that's what I wanted to hear. You da man. 

I appreciate your experienced answer.

Rock On,


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Well that certainly makes box building easier. However, the larger the box gets the more bracing you will need. Might be worth it to separate them just to give the box a bit more rigidity. In my case my box is 48.5" wide. That would leave a lot of room for flexing. If I have to add bracing I may as well turn it into a separator.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you elaborate. 

What do you mean by " more rigidity " ?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

One big chamber you going need some bracing. Doing individual chambers will give the proper bracing you need.


----------



## wheezit (Jan 23, 2011)

Always separate sub chambers. It solves any bracing issues and prevents damage in case of one blowing. Technically unless each sub is identical, impossible due to mfg proceses, they arent behaving identically so it only makes sense to separate them. I look at it this way, no two drivers are identical and no two drivers prefer the same box, so why should they share one. In certain enclosures, you can actually tune two subs of same model to different freq based on placement in baffle. This technique is exactly why I never use common chamber in sealed or ported, whereas a properly made dual bass reflex actually benefits from it


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Now that makes sense.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

I just realized that my box is 10% larger than it should be (without the needed seperating walls). If I add new double thickness walls inside the box, to make seperate enclosures for each 10W6v2 speaker, I can get the box to be only 2.5% larger than JL requires.

{I just don't know how pickey I should get, seeking smooth SQ sub bass}

*Would there be a vast SQ difference in the box, using three 10W6v2 speakers, with that reduction to 2.5% larger , instead of the original 10% larger, as it sits right now?


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

The size they recommend is a bit on the small side, anyway. I wouldn't worry about it at all. Feel free to model it and see for yourself.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice to hear that...because I was thinking of shrinking the box.

This now leads me to want to call JL Monday morning and discuss it w/ one of their techs. 

My main wonder is how MUCH larger can a sealed box be, according to their suggested dimensions.

Thanx Beav


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

one big box, if you look around you will note that car audio is the only facet of audio where people separate..... ever wonder why?


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

I honestly have no clue. 

I original thought one Large single box would work, but some of the thoughs described here to seperate make since. I just don't know. I think I am still gonna give JL a shout,...to see what those 'peeps' think?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

As far as worrying about your box being too big, don't. Many say they go larger than what JL recommends.


----------

